# Kein Internet

## vampyro

Hi Leute,

Ich bin ein Neuling mit Gentoo, habe von einem Freund Gentoo installiert bekommen, aber nicht erklärt!

Jetzt habe ich kein Internet mehr.  Ich hoffe das mir jemand VERSTÄNDLICH erklären kann wie ich mein Internet zum laufen bekomme so das ich ENDLICH ein update machen kann, habe nähmlich schon seit ich GENTOO installiert bekommen habe kein update gemacht, is schon npaar jahre her.

emerge --info hat das ausgespuckt:

Portage 2.0.48-r1 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r1)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.80GHz

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/ http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/qmail/control /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="x86 oss 3dnow apm cups libg++ libwww mikmod nls spell zlib gdbm berkdb slang readline arts java gpm tcpd pam esd gtk qt motif acpi cdr crypt ssl trusted wavelan mmx sse pcmcia pnp X opengl xv ncurses imlib gif jpeg png tiff avi mpeg quicktime alsa xmms oggvorbis flash encode truetype pdflib perl python mysql samba tcltk sdl gtk2 xml xml2 aalib directfb fbcon svga -gnome -kde dvd apache2 apache sis"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

FEATURES="sandbox ccache"

----------

## AlexZ

der befehl emerge is rein zum installieren von programmen gut ...

hat mim internet  nichts zu tun

(soweit ich weiß)

----------

## redflash

Zu aller erst wäre interessant wie du online bist? Also über DSL, ISDN oder Modem. Ob du einen Router hast. Eben das alles sonst kann man viel erklären was dir nicht hilft.

----------

## schachti

Hast Du Dir schonmal die Dokumentation unter http://www.gentoo.org/ angeschaut? Besonders in der linken Navigationsleiste unter "Installation" und "Documentation"?

----------

## SinoTech

 *AlexZ wrote:*   

> der befehl emerge is rein zum installieren von programmen gut ...
> 
> hat mim internet  nichts zu tun
> 
> (soweit ich weiß)

 

Das Internet wird aber gebraucht um die Packete herunterzuladen. Ohne I-Net wirds dann schon etwas umständlicher.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *vampyro wrote:*   

> Ich bin ein Neuling mit Gentoo, habe von einem Freund Gentoo installiert bekommen, aber nicht erklärt!

 

Na, dann lad doch diesen FREUND ueber das Weekend mal ein und sag ihm er soll dir das ganze erklären!

Ansonsten musst du halt deine Strategie ändern. Denn wenn du dir nichtmal die Mühe machst www.gentoo.org zu besuchen und dort die Doku zu lesen (was dein momentanes Internet Problem vielleicht schon lösen könnte) glaube ich kaum, dass die Leute hier gross Lust haben, dir zu helfen. Und wenn du erst die Updates eingespielt hast, stehst du einem komplett geänderten Baselayout gegenüber. Dort musst du halt wieder lesen, WAS gegenüber dem alten Baselayout gewechselt hat (und das Netzwerk gehört da dazu)!

Also wenn ich dich wäre, würde ich diesen netten FREUND nochmals anhauen. Sollte dieser Freund in der zwischenzeit kein so netter Freund mehr sein, dann installier Gentoo lieber nochmals neu. Schliesslich hat sich seit deiner 1.4er Version einiges getan!

Just my 2 Cents...

STiGMaTa

----------

## AlexZ

das was du hinschreibst is ca genau so wie wenn ich sag

meine glaskugel is kaputt ...

kennt sich auch keiner aus ..

damit dir wirklich wer helfen kann musst du detailiert etwas hinschreibn ... aba da du dich ned wirklich auskennst wird das für dich ned möglich sein..

also runter mit gentoo und nochmals installiern mit neuen baselayout neuem kernel usw.

----------

## SinoTech

 *AlexZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> also runter mit gentoo und nochmals installiern mit neuen baselayout neuem kernel usw.

 

Naja, komplett neu installieren wäre wohl etwas übertrieben. Handbuch lesen sollte schon reichen  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Rüpel

neu installieren halte ich auch für arg radikal.

mach das, was redflash gesagt hat. schreib uns mal hier rein, wie du ins internet gehst. dann werden wir dir sicherlich noch ein paar rückfragen stellen und dann geht das auch bald wieder. vielleicht ist ja nur ne einwahlnummer veraltet oder so...

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

der kann sich ja noch eine Partition dabei bauen und dadrauf gentoo neu installieren.

So halt zum Test, Spaß, System zerschießen, lernen usw....

Denn einfach nur das Handbuch lesen??? Hmm würde bei mir nicht viel bringen.

Aber eine Installation und dabei das Handbuch lesen ist sehr gut.

Dann werden wohl noch die Anfängerfragen kommen, die hier schon tausendmal

gestellt worden sind (die ich auch schon gestellt habe) .

Aber dann isser Gentoo fit.

Dann kommen auch keine Fragen mehr zu emerge update wo

stelle ich mein Internet ein usw....

Dann weiß man wo das steht.

Ich hätte da auch eine Partition für Dich!!!

Schmeiß WINDOWS einfach runter und installiere Dir das gentoo auf die Partition.

Was anderes brauchst du eh nicht mehr. Was anderes willste auch garnicht mehr

haben.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## slick

Bevor wir hier weiter OT diskutieren sollten wir erstmal warten was vampyro uns über seine Internetverbindung noch mitteilt. Eine Diskussion zum Thema Neuinstallation o.ä. ist hier vollkommen fehl am Platz. Grundsatzdiskussionen bitte in den dafür geeigneten Threads.

----------

## vampyro

Tut mir leid für den trouble, aber die Installation war noch zur Schulzeit... 

Schule vorbei --- Typ hacklt die ganze Zeit (deshalb die umständlicht Tour!)

 Ich hab CHELLO und kann im Lan 

 (ipconfig eth0 ... ... . .  

 route add default gw ... ... . .) 

 auf meinen Desktop zugreifen aber komm halt nicht raus ins INet.

Auch auf die Gefahr etwas blödes zu tun  :Embarassed: , hoffe ich das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann  :Wink: 

----------

## Rüpel

also du hast ein LAN. demzufolge gehst du also über einen router ins internet? oder ist das ein kabel-netz? kannst du den router anpingen?

was sagt dir (als root) 

```
ifconfig
```

übrigens gibt es "ipconfig" nur unter windows. tippfehler oder größeres missverständnis?

----------

## vampyro

Hi, 

@rüpel  war ein kleiner aber peinlicher tipfehler  :Embarassed: 

Den HeimPC, aslo den Router kann ich pingen 

 (54 packets transmitted, 54 received, 0% packet loss, time 53002ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev =   

 0.142/0.172/0.206/0.025 ms).

ifconfig gibt folgendes aus:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:39:69:9E:9D

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:590839 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:393937 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:856243040 (816.5 Mb)  TX bytes:37621827 (35.8 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x8000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:600 (600.0 b)  TX bytes:600 (600.0 b)

----------

## oscarwild

- hast Du den Router als Default Gateway bekannt gemacht? ( :Arrow:  man route)

- wie siehts mit dem Resolver aus, ist der richitge Nameserver in der resolv.conf eingetragen?

- falls Du "Internet" allein auf http beziehst: dient der Router als Proxy, und hast Du ihn korrekt im verwendeten Browser eingetragen (auch richtiger Port)?

----------

## Rüpel

wenn du einen router hast (welches modell genau?), dann hat der auch eine konfigurationsoberfläche (wahrscheinlich http://192.168.0.1/ ). ist dort alles in ordnung? siehst du da anhand irgendwelcher LEDs, ob der online geht oder nicht?

die idee mit dem DNS ist auch gut. hast du mal versucht von deinem rechner direkt eine IP-adresse im internet anzupingen?

ping 204.225.92.144 (einer von www.gentoo.org)

ping 193.99.144.85 (www.heise.de)

----------

## vampyro

Yo...

@rüpel.... kann www.gentoo.org pingen hab 10% packet loss.

Ich geh über meinen HeimPC ins INet (route add default gw 192.168.0.1) der wie man sehen kann keine Probs hat damit.

----------

## dreadhead

Da die installation nun schon "npaar Jahre" her ist, noch nie geupdatet wurde und sich der user user nicht mit gentoo auskennt würde ich aber ehrlich gesagt schon ne neuinstallation mit handbuch vorschlagen. Das sollte schneller gehen wie als einsteiger !ALLE! Pakete des Systems upzudaten. Das läuft nämlich zu 99,99% nicht ohne Kompilerfehler ab. Ausserdem stehen dann so sachen wie kernel-update usw an.

Ach ja! Ich möchte dann auch nicht derjenige sein der sich das etc-update anschauen muss  :Wink: 

----------

